# Question about treating ICH......



## Melissa3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 29 gal community tank and I think I'm about to have an ICH out-break again. I think its from the CAE's I just picked up, though when I bought them they seemed spot-less to me (hehe). But since I got them I've notice my swordtail flicking against the gravel and, although there are no visible white spots on her, I have seen a couple spots on one of my angels. 

The problem is I can't medicate the whole tank because I have shrimp and snails. I plan on moving the inflicted fish to a hospital tank but how do I treat the ICH in my community tank, without hurting the invertabraes?

Thanks, 
Melissa


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

I was able to get rid of Ich by upping my temperature to 87/88 degrees for 14 days. My cherry shrimp didn't seem to mind and I saw plenty of babies during and after the heat treatment. Depending on what species of shrimp you are talking about, you might not be able to do this, I know cherries are ok in warmer temperatures. I am not sure about adding salt as some people use it for their Ich treatments.


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

There was just a big discussion on this. Try going here, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...anted-aquarium/37974-your-ich-experience.html , it may help.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Use of plain table salt available at the supermarket + 85F will cure white spot. Start treatment ASAP or you may lose weak fish. Check my post in the above link.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree that the salt and heat methods are the best. I've successfully treated a community tank with both fish and shrimp in it.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Not to be a jerk, but the best Ich treatment is to quarantine any new fish that you buy before you add it to its permanent home. If you add new fish to a tank that already have established fish, you're just asking for trouble. 

With that said, try raising your temps to 88F or 90F. That should help (assuming you have fish that aren't too sensitive to high temperatures).

Sam


----------



## Melissa3 (Feb 27, 2007)

No, ur right, quarantine is best. I guess I thought that if you couldn't see the ICH that it didn't exist.

So I guess my next questions is: What do you put in a quarantine tank to "disinfect" new fish?

Thanks, 
Melissa


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

You don't have to disinfect new fish. If they are diseased they will show symptoms within a couple of weeks. The big chain stores in my area (almost no "real" fish stores anymore) offer a 2 week guarantee. 

I haven't had any reason to stock any of my tanks in over a year (my fish stay healthy and I don't introduce new diseased ones every other week), but when I was at that point I kept a ziploc baggie of dead fish in the freezer. If the quarrantined fish didn't make it, I took them right back to the store.

If the quarantined fish have ich, I'll just use the salt/heat method. If started early, most fish survive treatment.

Eventually people either give up the hobby after getting frustrated with diseased fish killing their other fish or they begin quarantining all new fish and discover that fish actually live a long time if healthy and not exposed to disease. I have fish that are very large and could not be bought at any price in any store. I'm not about to let a fish with a warrantee kill my precious irreplacable beauties.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Keeping a small tank ready to go for new fish is easy. Sicne my fish are small I use a spare 5 gallon tank. I grab a piece of filter material from an established tank and instantly have a cycled tank. I generally put some plant clipping in as well for comfort (java moss is good). Watch the fish for a couple of weeks and then if nothing shows up into the main tank.

I agree on the salt and heat method. Keep treating until at least 1 week after you see the last spot.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

If you can't stand the idea of leaving a tank empty for those necessary quarentine/hospitalization situations, you could also use a 5 gallon bucket or a rubbermaid container.


----------

